

InDinero (YC S10) seeking lead frontend engineer - jlm382
https://indinero.com/jobs/lead-frontend-engineer

======
JeffJenkins
Thank you for posting this with comments enabled! It's nice to be able to see
Q&A about the job posts.

(I'd apply, but I'm both based in NY and happily employed at another startup)

------
verbeno
"The patience to make something work in all versions of Internet Explorer."

Ouch. You might lose a lot of candidates with this stipulation.

~~~
jackowayed
True story: I know a guy who's so used to writing cross-browser CSS that he
gets things the way he wants in FF, then checks it in IE and it's usually
right or needs very slight tweaking, which he of course knows how to do.

He'd be a perfect candidate for the job if he weren't starting a company with
me :) But I bet there are others out there like him.

~~~
limedaring
The best CSS/HTML developers should be like this — if you deal with fixing
bugs in IE enough, you start writing code that prevents them in the first
place while still looking awesome in standards-compliant browsers.

Happy to say that I'm one of those — the day I discovered I could do this, I
felt like I leveled up.

~~~
mikepurvis
That's pretty much how I am, even with Comet stuff now too, though JS in
general is better across browsers.

But really, for basic page layout, the rules around floats and position:
relative and so-on really aren't that hard to remember.

~~~
Keyframe
Comet in IE6? Can you elaborate a bit? I recently had a need for a comet
thingy (but not cross-browser compatibility) - so I made a small solution with
x-mixed-replace. I don't even know where would I start with IE6, since even
later versions are their own world.

~~~
catch23
Comet has worked since the old netscape days, it just wasn't called "comet"
back then. Long polling works fine in IE6.

------
someone_here
So, where are they located? I can't find it anywhere on the site.

A whois says Westchester CA (which is probably just a whoisguard location),
and a "site:indinero.com Westchester" search doesn't turn up any results. What
gives?

Edit: I found a blog post that says they are "next to downtown Mountain View
in California" <http://blog.indinero.com/?p=129>

~~~
jlm382
"inDinero is a technology startup based in Mountain View, CA."

I'll try to make this more bold in the job description - thanks someone_here !

~~~
jacquesm
Another advantage of having comments 'on' for a job posting.

I think that when YC funded companies look for applicants with comments off
they're signaling that they are afraid they'll be drawn in to a discussion of
their product rather than of the job at hand, but that might just throw away
more good stuff than bad stuff.

------
grayrest
This job description reads, at least to me, like the minimum requirements for
any frontend developer position. It's not clear to me what makes this a lead
position.

I started to go on a rant about what job descriptions are generally missing,
but then I clicked through the day in the life link and that basically
answered my questions. Incorporate some of that onto the job page.

As to what I liked: My personal primary factors in fit are the amount of
autonomy (including hours), process overhead, and the fact that I care about
user experience, tools, and code quality but not about making money. Put
differently, I expect someone else to be worried about the what and when ($)
but I generally want as much control over the how as I can get. That's not to
say I want to be a cowboy coder, but autonomy is what makes coding a craft
instead of just labor.

Edit: I'm not really looking to apply, just happened to hit HN in between
things and got annoyed.

------
BvS
"BS/MS or equivalent in Computer Science required." Why?

~~~
jlm382
Because we found that frontend developers were often reliant on backend
developers for help... but most of this "backend" work doesn't require PHD
level computer science abilities.

------
bherms
Almost done with my checkers :)

edit: Link to checkers on github. Doing it fast. Will clean up and make jQuery
plugin later. <http://github.com/bradherman/inDinero----Checkers>

------
bherms
I'm not sure I understand the second engineering question...

Would you mind clarifying a bit more? Thanks!

------
adrianscott
psd conversion skills? doh!

